# Meshed lower grille



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

the zip ties are exposed?????? that wont work for me, but like the idea


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Unfortunately the upper zip ties are indeed exposed. If you were concerned, you could drill a little hole in the slats that make up the grille to feed the zip-tie through. It would be undetectable unless up really close. It would also take a long time. If I ever get really bored I may do that with black zip-ties.

The lower grille was far easier since the shutters can come off, and the zip ties hidden.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

hmmmm... thanks for the idea.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's meant to protect, not to look pretty. Plus I had the materials laying around, and don't want to replace an A/C condenser anytime soon.


----------

